# Novice or Rally Novice



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all,

When I trained my last dog to Utility (30 years ago) - there was no such thing as Rally Obedience. The progression was very straightforward - Novice, Open, Utility, OTCh.

I don't know how it works nowadays.

Do people start competing with young dogs first in Rally-O or start in Novice B?


Thank you,


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rally is helpful for very young and distractable pups who you want to get out there. You can talk to and praise the dogs to help them out a bit more...

You can also do Beginner Novice. Actually it is a better lead into Novice than rally is.

This is sort of what I've seen people do... if it helps...

Rally Novice - for 6-24 months (really green dogs)
Beginner Novice - for 6-24 months (really green dogs) - no offleash heeling exercises, no offleash between exercises.
Preferred Novice - if there's problems with stays or you want extra practice to give your dog the best chance at getting high scores in Novice
Novice - when the dog is ready
Preferred Open (same as Open except no stays) or Graduate Novice (a lot of people I know really hate the Grad Novice class because it is so weird compared to Open).
Open (most experienced trainers jump from novice to grad open before doing Open because their dogs are already proofed through Utility before they show in novice)
Grad Open - a lot of people seem to like this class because it does feed into Utility and/or there's things that help a green dog in the class
Utility
UDX

Going for OTCH depends on your dog and your area. Need to get pretty high scores some places...


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Check out the AKC website, there are lots of new titles to be had. Pre-novice, pre-open, etc. Think they are really trying to get more people active with their dogs. The breeder on my last golden had it written in their contract to sort of "reward" buyers by paying $50. for each title achieved. This action got people involved with their dog as well as put their kennel name out there. Now that there are all these additional titles I'm not sure they still do this but have to admit you could make back a fair piece of the puppy cost! 

It's supposed to be more progressive vs. the major jump from novice to open to utility, I'm sure it also raises the AKC revenue  It's sort of fun to see so many people getting into the training and competition. Not sure age is a factor in any of the choices, it's just about being involved.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you! I guess I better get studying the Rally signs!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Rally now is basically what doodling was in the 70's. 
You already probably know it, just don't know the signs.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Rally doesn't mean anything to me as far as titles on a pedigree - but it is a nice place to start a green dog that isn't ring-ready enough to be in Novice obedience. Show experience, on-lead, can talk to your dog, etc - it's kind of a confidence booster for a youngster. I do it with some dogs, not with others, just depends on my goals and their abilities.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LittleRedDawg said:


> Rally doesn't mean anything to me as far as titles on a pedigree - but it is a nice place to start a green dog that isn't ring-ready enough to be in Novice obedience. Show experience, on-lead, can talk to your dog, etc - it's kind of a confidence booster for a youngster. I do it with some dogs, not with others, just depends on my goals and their abilities.


Small confession.... I had the opportunity to stay late after class this week and get to play in rally for free (I would have dropped $ into the box anyway). Basically had extra floor time available... but it was rally. 

Even though I know my Jacks would have LOVED playing in rally since he was flying higher than a kite over just doing a quick heeling doodle thing outside the training ring. 

But I don't enjoy rally. It would be fine for Jacks who doesn't have too many "attitude" issues when it comes to heeling, but it would be detrimental with Bertie. Bertie needs 1-2 big dog sized steps to find his "groove" and start strutting his stuff in heel position. There's not enough space in a rally course for that. So the heeling gets sloppy. 

Also bad people habits are born in rally. :nerd:


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Megora said:


> Also bad people habits are born in rally. :nerd:


Are you thinking of anything specific?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Figtoria said:


> Are you thinking of anything specific?


Over-handling and relying on chatter to keep the dog engaged.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Megora said:


> Over-handling and relying on chatter to keep the dog engaged.


And unnecessary body language, luring, and repeated commands...


----------

